# Installationsprobleme mit genkernel

## spawnferkel

Hallo, 

ich bin gerade dabei gentoo zu installieren und ich bin total verzweifelt. Ich habe ich genau an die Installationsanleitung gehalten und bin gerade bei dem Punkt angekommen einen Kernel zu kompilieren. Für diesen Zweck möchte ich die gs-sources verwenden, weil ich den Computer dann als Server mit PHP, Mysql & Samba verwenden möchte. Doch genkernel hat immer Fehler bei dem Vorgang. 

Ich gebe mal ein paar Fehlermeldungen wieder, die ich leider abtippen muss. 

error: mempool_free_stab undeclared

error: each undeclared identifier is reporting only once

make[3] *** ERROR 1

make[2] *** ERROR 2

make[1] *** ERROR 2

und zum Schluss natürlich noch 

Failed  to compile the "bzImage" target...

Ich verdende die Minimal2004.2 Live CD für x86 und einen Pentium 3 450MHZ

ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee für mich. 

Gruß

al

----------

## ugus

hi ,

das selbe Problem habe ich auch gehabt. Dann hate ich probiert noch mal zu kompilieren und hat es bei mir beim zweiten versuch geklappt.

Vielleicht sieht gerade nicht vernünftig aus, aber probier nochmal zu kompilieren. Mindesten so hat es bei mir geklappt.  :Wink: 

----------

## spawnferkel

immer das selbe Ergebnis. 

Wenn ich ohne genkernel den kernel kompiliere bekomme ich zum schluss die Fehlermeldungen: 

make[2] usr/src/linux_2.4.25_pre7-g55-rg/drivers

make[1]: *** [_subdir_md] Error2

make[1]: usr/src/linux_2.4.25_pre7-g55-rg/drivers/md

make: *** [_dir_drivers] Error2

Dann habe ich es auch nochmal mit genkernel versucht, genkernel mit der Version 3.0.2c, gibt es da vielleicht eine aktuellere oder bessere oder stabilere oder oder oder 

Sonst irgendeine Möglichkeit.... 

Vielen Dank aber schonmal...

----------

## boris64

vielleicht solltest du einfach mal einen anderen kernel nehmen,

2.4.25pre-sonstwas ist ja auch nicht gerade "neu", ausserdem, warum müssen

es denn unbedingt die gs-sources sein?

----------

## spawnferkel

die gs-sources möchte ich nehmen, weil ich gelesen habe, das die am besten geeignet sind für den serverbetrieb. 

Ich hab mich streng nach der Installationsanleitung gerichtet, soll ich jetzt am besten 

emerge vanilla-sources 

machen und dann nochmal mit genkernel kompilieren?

oder wie bekomme ich für die gs-sources einen aktuelleren kernel? 

und warum zieht er sich nicht einfach die aktuellste kernel version?

Du  merkst bestimmt, dass ich wenig Ahnung auf diesem Gebiet habe, aber ich will das jetzt schaffen. Danke für die Hilfe

----------

## ralph

Hm, bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht die grsec-sources meinst? Die würden sich nämlich für einen Server wirklich anbieten.

Weiter Infos unter:

http://www.grsecurity.net/

Ist natürlich auch im portage tree, einfach emerge grsec-sources machen. Ich würde dann aber dazu raten, nicht genkernel zu verwenden, sondern das Ding von Hand zu kompilieren und vorher die Doku genauer anzuschauen.

----------

## spawnferkel

Ich hab es jetzt mal mit den vanilla-sources probiert, nur mal so um zu testen ob es überhaupt funktioniert. Aber der gleiche Schei*. Ob mit genkernel oder normal kompilieren

----------

## ugus

das selbe Problem hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203414

Vielleicht liegt das Problem an  minimal2004.2 Live CD .

----------

## ugus

sorry das war ja du !!!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

